# Sweet king pigeons need Northern CA homes



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

King Pigeons, rescued from local animal shelters, make great pets. They're sweet, smart, calm & full of personality but, because people aren't aware of them, they often can't find good homes. Kings are bred to be eaten ("squab") but some escape or are set free from live food markets. They can't survive in the wild and the lucky ones end up in shelters. I'm full up with foster birds and can't take in any more until I place some which means that kings are stuck in shelters throughout the Bay Area.

Kings need:
-Safe place (indoors or outdoors, protected from weather and predators)
-Room to move (a space that is 3' high, 3' wide, 6' long is good for 1 to 2 birds)
-Fresh food (pigeon feed), water, grit & greens daily
-Easy clean floor (so poo is easy to wipe up) &/or Pigeon Pants (www.birdwearonline.com)
-Company (either yours or another pigeon's)
-Family planning (if you have a mated pair, you need to replace real eggs w/ fake ones)
-Avian Vet Care if they become sick or injured

Recommended (tax deductible) donation to MickaCoo is $10 each. Home visit required for adoption (which means free delivery for you). 8 )

For more info:
Visit MickaCoo Bird Rescue at www.mickaboo.org/mickacoo
Read about King Pigeon rescue at www.RescueReport.org


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Elizabeth, I so hope all these beautiful birds find homes through your help and that of the Micka-Coo organization! I also would appreciate it if you would give a very sincere thanks to the shelters that are willing to help with these birds by keeping them until arrangements can be made, the pet store that helps, and to all the vets, volunteers, and foster homes that make this possible!

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Bumping up.


----------

